# Keypad on Dell Keyboard used with Mac Mini



## soonergirl99 (Jun 28, 2007)

My husband gave me a Mac Mini for my birthday. So far so good but it is a little frustrating learning a new operating system after working with MS Windows since the beginning.

I'm using my Dell flat screen monitor and keyboard and my Microsoft wireless mouse. With MS windows I used the keypad on the right side of the keyboard for the arrows/pgup/pgdn/home, etc. to move around the screen and did not use the number functions (I turned number lock off). With my Mac Mini it only gives me the numbers and the number lock OFF does not work.

Question: how can I turn the number lock off so I can use the arrows/pgup/pgdn/home, etc. on the keypad?

Thanks!
Gina


----------



## eXtremeX (Aug 24, 2009)

Can't use the number lock for Mac. 

Also a tip: The windows key works as the Command key. 

Example:

To quit an application, the shortcut is Command+Q, so you would press the Windows key+Q. 

Just in case you were wondering. You should save up for an Apple keyboard. Wireless keyboards are more expensive than wired and do not feature a number pad (if you still wanted one). 

Good luck learning your way around! It can get frustrating at times, but as you learn, things will become much easier and your work flow will increase. You can get things done much faster on a Mac!!


----------

